# [Mesa, AZ]  Second Edition AD&D



## DireHammer (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm looking for a 2e game in the Mesa area.  I can play any time EXCEPT between 10am and 4pm on Saturdays and Sundays.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jan 12, 2013)

Well, it's not perfect (I'm in Glendale and the other guy's in Phoenix), but I know a guy who was looking for a 2nd Edition AD&D game when I ran into him last month at Bookman's on 19th Avenue and Northern.  Richard doesn't have a car and neither do I, so he's basically limited to meeting somewhere in the vicinity of 19th avenue or the like, between Northern and Bell road (maybe further south of Northern but I dunno).  I use the bus and generally won't bother with more than an hourlong bus-ride each way.  We were planning to meet at the McDonald's by 19th and Bell at some point, but he doesn't have Internet so I can't just direct him to this website.  It'd probably take a few weeks to get anything organized, but if we could find another player or two, we could get a 2E game started.

However, I gotta ask: do you mean that you're only available on Saturday and Sunday evenings, not any other days?  If so then I'd have to retract my offer, as I currently run D&D and Pathfinder campaigns online via OpenRPG during those particular evenings.

Post a reply if you wanna try organizing a 2E group with us.


----------



## DireHammer (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't have a car either and 19th & Bell is a 2 1/2 hour trip each way, I don't think that'll work unfortunately.


----------



## DireHammer (Mar 16, 2013)

Bump.

I can game any night except Tuesday (already playing in a Tuesday game). Either online or in the Mesa area.


----------



## Arkhandus (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh, I forgot to mention, have you tried the AZRPG e-mail group in Yahoo! Groups?  If not, it might be worth joining that group (if you have a Yahoo! e-mail account) and sending an e-mail to the AZRPG group to see if anyone there might be available for a 2E game in or near Maricopa.  If you don't have a Yahoo e-mail, I could try sending a message to that Yahoo Group as an intermediary or whatever.  You might also try checking Meetup.org (or is it Meetup.com?).


----------



## DireHammer (Mar 20, 2013)

Yahoo! groups is still going?  Man, I thought that died years ago.


----------

